# We need a good home for another Golden!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

One of my client's nephew died today at age 50 years old.

He has been very sick for about 10 weeks and passed away today. Long story short, his wife is moving where she can't have an *outside dog, *yes this Golden lived outside for 8 to 9 years.

So once again we're looking for a good home for a sweet boy, will try to get some pictures. 

He is not to urgent as I can get him in with one of the girls I work with and she is working with Cause for Paws here in town. She will keep him for a little while but she is maxed out on 50+ dogs right now.

So anyone interested in a sweet Golden boy, please contact me!


*Now another Golden in the pound he is 2 years old!*

Here is another Golden boy in the shelter that I will call about in the morning.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14347232


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is so sad. I hope they find a home for him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Denny is precious. What a sweet face.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia


When you get the pics of the 8-9 year old please post them. I AM SO VERY SORRY ABOUT YOUR FRIEND-THAT IS SO YOUNG!!

I am relativitely sure that the Golden Ret. Rescues in OH would take the 9 year old and help with Denny, too-who is ADORABLE, if they have room!!!

www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't get it. How can the GR have lived outside for 8-9 years when it says he's only apprx. 2 years old?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I don't get it. How can the GR have lived outside for 8-9 years when it says he's only apprx. 2 years old?


It's two different dogs. One is betwee 8-9 yrs, and the other is about 2.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Claudia
> 
> 
> When you get the pics of the 8-9 year old please post them. I AM SO VERY SORRY ABOUT YOUR FRIEND-THAT IS SO YOUNG!!
> ...


He was very young and the hospital is to blame, the family has a law suit on them, he was admitted with a nervous breakdown, got staff infection, merca (spelling) and a deadly virus. (no name) Then they punctured his lung trying to put in a feeding tube. He ended up in Columbus his last two day's where they couldn't do anything for him, he was brain dead. The family decided to let him go, he passed a day after they pulled the plugs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just so sad. I hope you can find a home for him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> That is just so sad. I hope you can find a home for him.


I have a girl I work with and she already got him today but we still need to find him a good home, she is running on very limited space having 50 + dogs. But he is safe for now.

Denny in the pound was adopted..yeah!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

So Denny was adopted-his pic doesn't say so? Maybe they haven't updated it.

Great that the older Golden has a place for now.
Any pics?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure hope someone can find a home for him. How sad he has lived outside all his life. Poor boy. Very sad about his owner... hope the hospital has to pay bigtime. That is horrendous!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> So Denny was adopted-his pic doesn't say so? Maybe they haven't updated it.
> 
> Great that the older Golden has a place for now.
> Any pics?


Yes Denny is gone, there very slow about updating!

Have not got a picture of the older Golden just glad he is safe for now!
I will try to make it tomorrow after work!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh the poor boy. Hope he finds his forever family soon. Thank you for helping him Claudia.


----------

